# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  How to get an extra day for a project.

## Wnghero

Here's a quick trick for if you slacked off and need an extra day for a project, It makes a fake PowerPoint file that won't open. 
1.)Go to your control panel and find the folder named "Folder options" and open it.

2.)Go to the View tab and make sure "Hide file extensions to known files" is selected. 

3.)Now find a random .dll file, Copy it to your desktop, and rename it to "(what you want the name to be).ppt" 

4.)Test it to make sure it doesn't open.

5.)Now for the final step, FINISH YOUR PROJECT!

----------


## Narudan

Or
1) Open your unfished .ppt in notepad
2) Change some of the gibberish
3)Test to make sure it doesn't open

----------


## Maisteri

Watch out for clever teachers like this though  :Wink: 

[request] Help me proving my students sent a fake corrupt file to me. You have just to search for a file in your hard disk. : Favors

----------


## sgtmas2006

Clever teachers. Made me laugh.

----------

